# **READ THIS IF YOU NEED TRACK WHEELS** TT RS 18? Lightweight Track Wheels



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

***READ THIS IF YOU NEED TRACK WHEELS** TT RS 18” Lightweight Track Wheels*

Struggling with the limited choices for track wheels, here’s a solution. The wheel pictured below can be available in an 18 X 9 inch version to fit over the TT RS brakes. The company that makes the Audi TT RS OEM “Rotor” wheels, Speedline, will do a special run of one of their stock wheel designs that is lighter than the OEM stock wheels and track level quality. This is proven design in an 18 X 9 wheel pictured below that is expected to weigh about 21+ lbs, roughly 5 lbs lighter than stock. This design is one of their most popular designs and is used on cars that compete in all types of events. They are still tinkering with the offset. It should have approximately the same stance as the stock wheel. The offset number will be different because the wheel has a very flat face.











Speedline is working from TT RS technical drawings so the wheel won’t need spacers or other adapters. The inital color is silver. Other colors are possible, but the initial order will be silver. 

The manufacturer requires a minimum order 24 wheels. So, we need to organize a group buy.
The estimated cost is $650 per wheel. Domestic US shipping and tax are additional. 

The manufacturer, Speedline, is a European based company. The company website link is 
http://www.speedlinecorse.co.uk/speedlinecorse/index.htm

If you have done any research on this subject, you are probably aware that 235/55 19 R compound or ultra high performance tires are roughly $75 to $100 per tire more than a 245/40 18. There are many more 18’s and, the 18 tires are sometimes lighter than comparable 19’s. 

Please send emails with interest to ttrsTrackWheels at yahoo dot com.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I may be interested in a set, I've always loved speedline wheels. Though, you know you can get a set of foregstar wheels built to your exact spec for about half the price as these - about $1400 for a set of 18x9's. Their CF5 and CF14 in 18" will both clear the TT-RS brakes.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

I had read multiple posts about quality issues and delays with Forgestar wheels. Are you aware of any of these?


----------



## theguz66 (Dec 20, 2012)

any update on the offset?


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

theguz66 said:


> any update on the offset?


Waiting for updated drawing that illustrates position of Speedline wheel relative to position of stock wheel. The actual numerical offset is likely to be quite different than stock. They state something in the 30's because the wheel design has a very flat face. Drawing is intended to confirm that wheel position is correct.

Are you looking at these for TTRS or something else?

Where are you located?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

21212 said:


> Waiting for updated drawing that illustrates position of Speedline wheel relative to position of stock wheel. The actual numerical offset is likely to be quite different than stock. They state something in the 30's because the wheel design has a very flat face. Drawing is intended to confirm that wheel position is correct.
> 
> Are you looking at these for TTRS or something else?
> 
> Where are you located?


9" at et 30 is way too aggressive. That's nearly an inch outboard. No doubt it will rub and may even extend past the fender lip. Why wouldn't they just stick with et52 and keep the stock fitment?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i rather the HRE R43, its 19lbs 18x9, and they will make exactly the same offsets as factory wheels, keep your 255 tires, the wider the rubber the better

or go for a 275 tire on a 9.5" width, fudge with the offsets and sidewall sizes


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 9" at et 30 is way too aggressive. That's nearly an inch outboard. No doubt it will rub and may even extend past the fender lip. Why wouldn't they just stick with et52 and keep the stock fitment?


I agree with you completely. The factory claims that the wheel design is the reason for the odd offset. We asked for the drawing I mentioned to confirm that the position of the wheel is close to the stock position. 

I don't know that much about wheel engineering, but if the exterior/interior position of the wheel rim is not close to stock, then I will just tell them to forget it.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

tdi-bart said:


> i rather the HRE R43, its 19lbs 18x9, and they will make exactly the same offsets as factory wheels, keep your 255 tires, the wider the rubber the better
> 
> or go for a 275 tire on a 9.5" width, fudge with the offsets and sidewall sizes


I'd buy these in a heartbeat, but aren't they about $1500 per wheel?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^those HRE's are VERY nice!

For what its worth, there's another 18x9 wheel that may be worth considering: BC Forged Monoblocks. They come in 17's and 18's (6 different spoke or mesh designs) and I recently picked up a set of the 18's where I was able to chose the bore, offset, width and colour for a total cost of $2300. Total weight of my new RS31's (18x8.5) is 17.6 lbs. ! 

Who doesnt like pics ..


----------



## theguz66 (Dec 20, 2012)

21212 said:


> Waiting for updated drawing that illustrates position of Speedline wheel relative to position of stock wheel. The actual numerical offset is likely to be quite different than stock. They state something in the 30's because the wheel design has a very flat face. Drawing is intended to confirm that wheel position is correct.
> 
> Are you looking at these for TTRS or something else?
> 
> Where are you located?


I would be using this for a TT RS. Anything more aggressive than about et48 and it gets dicey
as far as rubbing....


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The ultimate track wheel IMHO is the 9,5x18" ATS GTR Offset 50, you can run a 275/35R18" tire.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

R5T said:


> The ultimate track wheel IMHO is the 9,5x19" ATS GTR Offset 50, you can run a 275/35R18" tire.


Car looks great.

How much are the ATS wheels and where did you get them?


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

Stevelev said:


> ^those HRE's are VERY nice!
> 
> For what its worth, there's another 18x9 wheel that may be worth considering: BC Forged Monoblocks. They come in 17's and 18's (6 different spoke or mesh designs) and I recently picked up a set of the 18's where I was able to chose the bore, offset, width and colour for a total cost of $2300. Total weight of my new RS31's (18x8.5) is 17.6 lbs. !
> 
> Who doesnt like pics ..


I did get a quote from them, but I am unfamiliar with 
BC wheels. I know they are well known for suspension parts. 


Are you running these on a TTS or RS?

I looked at RS40 which is available in 45 offset and sits about 7 mm outboard of standard location on TT RS.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

21212 said:


> Car looks great.
> 
> How much are the ATS wheels and where did you get them?


You need to order 8 wheels minimum. 

And you can do it here: http://www.ats-wheels.com/ats_wheels/forms/gb/bestellformular/index.php


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

R5T said:


> The ultimate track wheel IMHO is the 9,5x19" ATS GTR Offset 50, you can run a 275/35R18" tire.


You can fit an 18" tire on a 19" rim?!

I don't see how these are the ultimate track wheel... Forgestar F14 18x10 ET42s weigh only 19.4 pounds each, cost only ~€255 ($340) per wheel, have a look close to the stock S-Line/RS4 wheels, have a nice concave, and are slightly wider giving you a stronger sidewall when running 275/35/R18s.

I guess maybe they won't clear the TTRS brakes? I was going to get a set of the Forgestar F14s for my TT, but obviously want to make sure that I'm getting the best wheels possible (within my price range) before I do.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

i0n said:


> You can fit an 18" tire on a 19" rim?!


Typo. 

Changed.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

If this is going to take off you need to make sure it will work for those with upgraded brakes, specifically the Audi 8 pot and 362mm ap discs setup.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> If this is going to take off you need to make sure it will work for those with upgraded brakes, specifically the Audi 8 pot and 362mm ap discs setup.


The 8-pot will fit in the ATS GTR.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: **READ THIS IF YOU NEED TRACK WHEELS** TT RS 18” Lightweight Track Wheels*



R5T said:


> The 8-pot will fit in the ATS GTR.


Any idea if ATS has a dealer in the US? Their new SUPERLIGHT model looks tempting... 7.9Kg for a 9x19 (19x9 in US terms).

Never mind...the SUPERLIGHT is £4000+!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

bigstu said:


> I may be interested in a set, I've always loved speedline wheels. Though, you know you can get a set of foregstar wheels built to your exact spec for about half the price as these - about $1400 for a set of 18x9's. Their CF5 and CF14 in 18" will both clear the TT-RS brakes.


What offset in 18's? I was told by Forestar that an et52 won't clear even my base model TT brakes. (I suspect your answer is et45).


----------

